# Garnet Rebel II & extras $200 Calgary



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Garnet amps/speaker cabs | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

Did you post this Kijiji ad?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

That seller sounds like a very cool guy.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*Description*
I don’t ever use these and I’d like to downsize my collection everything pictured is for sale message me for more info $200 obo all offers are considered


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

No, not me.


Yelir said:


> Did you post this Kijiji ad?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Missed that-- I might have gone for it at that price--although I don't know I'd have space for it all (Or the strength to carry it)


----------

